# e-mail adressen



## Stephan Zesiger (12. Juli 2002)

Hallo Leute

Bin jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich die richtige Sparte erwischt habe. Mein Problem: ich habe für ein paar Kumpels und Bekannte Websites erstellt. Habe sie hosten lassen. Sind immer mehr geworden, habe mich deshalb entschlossen einen eigenen Webserver mit WAMP zu installieren. Jetzt meine Frage: wie läuft das ab mit den e-mail adressen? Ist es möglich, meinen Kumpels adressen entsprechend ihrer Domain zu provaiden ? Was brauch ich dazu?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Skyla


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juli 2002)

*WASSIS???*

WAAASSS geht ab?

Da Deine Frage quasi unverständlich ist versuche ich mal zu deuten:

Du hast Homepages gemacht und sie gehostet oder deine Freunde???

Du hast vor einen Webserver mit WAMP zu machen???? WAMP ist eher für Entwickler gedacht, also INTRANET - nicht INTERNET. Ok.. bau gleich eine Message für jeden der auf den Webserver kommt: "Hacken leicht gemacht! Dieser Server ist eine Fingerübung für Anfänger!"

Um mit einem eigenen Webserver emails verwalten zu können brauchst Du einen mailserver, der muss registriert sein.

Alles in allem, WAS GENAU WILLST DU?
Und JA, das ist hier FALSCH!
WAS HAT DER SCHEISS MIT PHP zu tun?

Sorry wenn ich sauer bin, aber ..
HEY, lies dochmal deine Fragen durch ...


----------



## Avariel (12. Juli 2002)

Also wie ich das interpretiere, hat er *für* Freunde Websites gemacht, die er auf einem Webserver hosten will.

Allerdings bisschen falsches Forum, vielleicht ist´n zufällig vorbeikommender Mod ja so nett und verschiebt das ganze ins Webserver-Forum


----------



## Scalé (12. Juli 2002)

@Avariel:
Ich bin so nett 

@Neurodeamon:
Na so unverständlich war die Frage nun auch nicht
und halte dich ein bischen im Ton zurück.


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Juli 2002)

Also mach aus WAMP --> LAMP
oder wie Neurodeamon schon "etwas hart" gesagt hat :
Biete kein!!! Email Server an. Du kannst mit WAMP keine! Sicherheit garantieren.
Wamp ist kein Server System sondern zum Entwickeln und nicht mehr.
Ich habe dies dir aber auch schon gesagt.

Nimm Win2k und IIS/ASP oder aber Linux / Unix und Apache + PHP.
Ansonsten ists FALSCH darauf noch Mailserver anzubieten.
PS: Unter UNIX / Linux heisst das Zauberword : Sendmail / Mailbox


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (12. Juli 2002)

Hallo Leute
Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Gute Information (auch die mit den Grossbuchstaben). Bin Einsteiger. Denke nur Step-by-Step. WAMP-EMAILS-LAMP-FIREWALLS. Anfänger (wie ich) bahnen sich Ihren Weg, indem sie das Problem in Teilprobleme auflösen um über Teillösungen zu der Lösung zu kommen (kennt man von OOP).

Bei den email adressen steig ich wirklich nicht durch: bsp. Freund hat eine Bar. Ich habe ihm die Seite gemacht, sie liegt auch auf MEINEM Server. Kann ich ihm die Adresse info@bar.ch geben? Brauch ich dazu in jedem Fall einen e-mail Server? Was heisst das konkret (Software, Kosten, etc). Gibt es eine Alternative? Soll ich Teilproblem LAMP vorschieben, weil ich dann Teilproblem EMAIL besser lösen kann ? Ich habe eine statische IP-Adresse. Möchte eigentlich wirklich zuerst alles auf WAMP zum laufen bringen. Das Problem Sicherheit hat noch keine Priorität. 
Dank und Grüsse, Skyla

Bitte bedenkt: für jemanden wie mich ist der Umstieg auf Linux eine grosse Sache. Das schaff ich nicht so eben am Feierabend.


----------



## dPo2000 (12. Juli 2002)

hi,

du solltest dir in JEDEM fall sorgen um die sicherheit machen. egal ob home pc oder "große" dinge wie ein webserver. ich würde das problem so angehen: LAMP problem lösen. dort alles zum laufen bringen. dann das mail problem. du brauchst auf jeden fall einen mailserver. dieser muß mit der ip registriert sein (stichwort: DNS AUFLÖSUNG). eigentlich sollte für jede domain eine eigene (statische) ip adresse verfügbar sein. wenn du alle domains hostest reicht aber auch eine. dies wird dann mit virtual hosts (stichwort: APACHE) geregelt.

Ich hoffe ich habe dir erstmal soweit geholfen um dein problem anzugehen. würde mich freuen wieder was zu hören !



mfg
dPo




p.s. sorry für die teils englischen links


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Juli 2002)

Tut mir leid wenn ich mich im Ton vergriffen habe, aber so langsam nervt es mich wirklich an und es trifft mich nicht unbedingt nur im Forum, sondern auch außerhalb.

Fakt ist: Bevor man eine Frage stellt, sollte man die Moderatoren-Postings lesen, die IMMER als erste Threads dargestellt werden und aufklären WIE man eine Frage stellen sollte.

Wenn man dann an einigen Tagen von Leuten zugespamt wird (icq) und einen Privatkursus haben möchte, jedoch keine  Vorkenntnisse hat und über das Forum meine icq-uin heraussucht, mir erzählt es geht um etwas einfaches wie mein tutorial, dann wachsen die Fragen an und ich bekomme heraus, das das die ersten schritte mit dem Programm sind. Ich werde angelogen, damit ich loslege und soll mich nicht wundern, wenn ich nicht verstanden werde. Also bin ich ein wenig geladen im Forum gewesen.

Das soll keine Entschuldigung sein, aber manchmal wünschte ich die Leute hätten etwas mehr Eigeninitiative (die Informationen sind alle vorhanden).


Zu den mails:

Was ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe ist folgendes... Du hast Deinen Freunden Homepages gemacht und bei dir gehostet. Welche Adresse haben deine Freunde? Du kannst natürlich nur Emails vergeben, deren adresse du hast. wenn dir also http://www.bar.ch nicht gehört, vergiß es, dann kannst du keine @bar.ch vergeben.

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn Du das Problem ausführlich beschreibst.

Und nochmals sorry ... 

Ich werde jetzt mal kritik an meinem Ton nicht beachten, ich denke meine Erklärung und Entschuldigung reichen, ich weiß selbst das das nicht ok war ... jetzt.


----------



## Klon (13. Juli 2002)

Du hostest die Seiten? 
Dann hast du eine Standleitung, T3, OC3, OC48 oder so ja?

Vorrausetzung die Seiten deiner Freunde zu hosten, sprich das dein Server unter ihrer Domain erreichbar ist, ist das die Domain auf die IP deines Webservers weisen (soweit ich weiß must du dir in dem Zuge auch einen Tech-C Eintrag bei dem zuständigen NIC holen, oder du hast einen ISP bei der Domain gewählt der dir die volle Kontrolle über das Routing gibt)

eMails verschicken mit info@bar.ch ist überhaupt kein Problem, das kann ja jeder, nur wirst du keine Empfangen an die Adresse 

Um Mails zu verschicken brauchst du einen SMTP Server, zum Empfangen brauchst du einen POP3 Server. 
Der Mailserver muss unter der Domain genauso erreichbar sein wie die Website, wie Neurodeamon also sagte, du solltest also den Admin-C Eintrag der Domain haben (bei welchem NIC auch immer...)

Zur Sicherheit eines WAMP oder WIMP Systems:
Ich hab hier nochn paar Files von der Arabic Prime Bank (*.msc's u.a.), da konnte man problemlos auf die cmd.exe zugreifen per Port 80 ... *hust*


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *
> 
> Zur Sicherheit eines WAMP oder WIMP Systems:
> Ich hab hier nochn paar Files von der Arabic Prime Bank (*.msc's u.a.), da konnte man problemlos auf die cmd.exe zugreifen per Port 80 ... *hust* *



Klon:
Geschieht das über ein Programm welches versucht über die URL (per ../../windows/system32 usw) auf die cmd exe zuzugreifen?

Weil ich habe mit der Firma einen Server und in den Logfiles kommt solch ein Versuch alle 2-3 Wochen vor.

Nur handelt es sich um einen Sun Cobalt RaQ mit Cobalt Linux weshalb mann wohl keine cmd.exe finden wird 

PS: An den Threadstarter:
FreeBSD oder GNU/Linux privat installieren.
Lernen.
Lernen.
Lernen.
Lernen.
Lernen.
Lernen.
und irgendwann dann dein Vorhaben in Angriff nehmen.
Wieso? Du kannst als Hoster auch in Regresse genommen werden. Und ohne etwas ahnung etwas wie hosting zu betreiben ist einfach falsch.


----------



## Klon (13. Juli 2002)

Hehe na ja es gibt Programme die gleich nach 60 Standart-Schwachstellen beim IIS suchen, haubtsächlich CGI Vulnerabilitys, ich denk mal ihr werdet auch viele Zugriffsversuche auf /_vti_bin/shtml.dll/_vti_rpc oder /iisadmpwd/aexp4.htr haben 
Das mit der CMD.exe ist ziemlich übel, mit diesen drei Strings kann man beinem missconfigten IIS5.0 auf die CMD.exe mit IUSER-Rights  zugreifen:


> /iisadmpwd/..%c0%af../..%c0%af../..%c0%af../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir
> /_vti_bin/..%c0%af../..%c0%af../..%c0%af../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir
> /iisadmpwd/..%255c..%255c..%255c..%255cwinnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir



Auch bekannt als "dot dot attack".
Da kann man sich dann bequem mit dem angehängten ?/c+dir das ausgeben lassen was inner Command bei "C:\dir [Enter]" ausgegeben würde, dem entsprechend lassen sich auch die andren Commands verwendet... böse böse.

Na ja das soll dann auch reichen an Infos wir wollen hier ja niemanden anstifften


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Juli 2002)

Hehe naja ich denke mal unser Webserver ist vor Scriptkiddys sicher. 

Nur wenn mal einer kommt der ausser 
1337 H@x0R Tools zu starten auch noch RICHTIG Ahnung 
hat dann geb ich doch nicht die 100 % Garantie


----------



## reto (13. Juli 2002)

Hi, 
das mit dem Zugriff auf CMD.exe interessiert mich auch. Was muss ich da im IIS einstellen? Ich meine, den Port 80 kann ich ja schlecht zumachen =)
Die restlichen Ports (ausser natürlich 25) sind mittels Firewall abgeriegelt.

Danke für jeden Tipp...


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (13. Juli 2002)

Opla!

In diesem Forum wird man nicht wirklich alleibgelassen. 

@HolyFly, dPO2000: habe Euren Rat befolgt und mir SuSE 8.0 professional gekauft. Vor mir liegen 8 CD's, 4 Manuels und wahrscheinlich ein bisschen Lernen,lernen,lernen,lernen...

@Neorodeamon: Kein Problem, versteh Dich auch. Deine Kritik war wohl auch berechtigt. Muss an dieser Stelle aber noch erwähnen, dass ich Deine icq-Nr. nie rausgesucht habe und Dich auch nie kontaktiert habe. Dein Post kann nämlich von einem Dritten so verstanden werden. Zu Deiner Frage: Die Domains wurden von meinen Freunden/Bekannten reserviert. Ich habe dann die Seiten gemacht und sie beim Web-Space provider hochgeladen. 

@Klon: Ja, erhalte nächste Woche eine Standleitung. POP/SMTP Server tönt ja nach massivem Aufwand. Ist das für einen non-professional (um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren) überhaupt machbar? Möchte einfach, dass meine Kumpels e-mail Adressen entsprechend ihrer Domain erhalten. Eben z.Bsp. info@seineBar.ch

Vielen Dank/Grüsse
Skyla


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Juli 2002)

Skyla hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Opla!
> @HolyFly, dPO2000: habe Euren Rat befolgt und mir SuSE 8.0 professional gekauft. Vor mir liegen 8 CD's, 4 Manuels und wahrscheinlich ein bisschen Lernen,lernen,lernen,lernen...



Jep gute Sache 
(wieder einen kleinen Tux auf die Abschussliste aufmalen  ). Hehe
ne Ohne witz für einen PHP Server ist das das beste was du machen kannst (mal von *BSD abgesehen).
Bei Fragen zum einrichten -> schwupps ins Linux Forum und Digi löchern.



> @Klon: Ja, erhalte nächste Woche eine Standleitung. POP/SMTP Server tönt ja nach massivem Aufwand. Ist das für einen non-professional (um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren) überhaupt machbar?
> Skyla



Naja ich würde als non-Admin nicht versuchen kommerzielles Hosting anzubieten da mann bei so manncher Unachtsamkeit und falscher Konfiguration in Regress genommen werden koennte.

Um ein paar private Homesites von Freunden zu hosten ist das ganze nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Skyla _
> *@Neorodeamon: Kein Problem, versteh Dich auch. Deine Kritik war wohl auch berechtigt. Muss an dieser Stelle aber noch erwähnen, dass ich Deine icq-Nr. nie rausgesucht habe und Dich auch nie kontaktiert habe. Dein Post kann nämlich von einem Dritten so verstanden werden. Zu Deiner Frage: Die Domains wurden von meinen Freunden/Bekannten reserviert. Ich habe dann die Seiten gemacht und sie beim Web-Space provider hochgeladen.*



Ok, das scheint seltsam zu sein, denn die meisten Webhoster haben eine einfache Webadministration wo man als user nicht viel wissen muß, nur ein paar klicks, etwas eingeben und die email (pop oder forwarding) wird eingerichtet. Normalerweise braucht man dann keinen eigenen Server laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (14. Juli 2002)

@Neurodeamon: Klar ist das einfach. Hab schliesslich auch 20 Euro im Monat und pro Seite für den Webspace bezahlt. Jetzt will ich's aber selber versuchen. Es geht dabei aber nicht ums Geld -es macht mir einfach Spass. Flash und Dreamweaver allein wird irgendwann langweilig. Ich habe aber verstanden, dass ein eigener Email-Server für mich eine (zu) anspruchsvolle Angelegnheit ist. Abgesehen davon bin ich jetzt mit der Installation von Linux genug beschäftigt. Wie gesagt: Step by Step.

Skyla


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Juli 2002)

@skyla:



> Ich habe aber verstanden, dass ein eigener Email-Server für mich eine (zu) anspruchsvolle Angelegnheit ist.


Noch ...
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit 
Viel Spaß und Glück!


----------



## dPo2000 (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *
> 
> Weil ich habe mit der Firma einen Server und in den Logfiles kommt solch ein Versuch alle 2-3 Wochen vor. *




sind das NIMDA scans ? würde ich nämlich dafür halten ;P



mfg
dPo


----------



## Klon (15. Juli 2002)

Der Nimda Worm greift auf cmd.exe zu über INet?!


----------



## dPo2000 (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *Der Nimda Worm greift auf cmd.exe zu über INet?! *



infizierte hosts scannen andere webserver nach
bekannten sicherheitslücken um sich
weiter zu verbreiten...


----------

